# Mahindra or Kubota????



## johnpma

Currently have a Kubota 7800. Thinking of upgrading. They have some sweet deals on the Mahindra line of tractors (leftovers)

Anyone here have one? Like or dislikes????

To be used on my land for firewood, xmas tree lot, maple sugaring ect...


----------



## riverat

Don't no about Mahindra but I do no about TYM tractors made in South Korea because I am a owner of one and love it , can't beat the price

   Jeff


----------



## jeff_t

I had a Mahindra. I got it new, but had to sell it when life got tough. I miss it a lot. I didn't have it long enough to have any problems.

A good friend was a dealer. He sold lots of them, and said he had one warranty repair for a front wheel seal. After times got tough with the auto industry, sales tanked and he quit selling them. He still uses one every day, for running around the farm and equipment lot.


----------



## Grateful11

I think Mahindra has came a long way in quality and features. We looked closely at them at the Farm Show a few weeks ago. If our Kubota wasn't used 365 days a year then we might consider something else. My wife and son run a full-time cattle farm and use daily for feeding. There's 2 tractors here that are over 100hp and if one had to be replaced they would look hard at the new 100hp Mahindra because of its price and weight. They are actually looking into upgrading from the Kubota L3940 to a Kubota L6060 for more loader capacity, a Cat. 2 3 point hitch, heavier front axle and more hp. No one here is crazy about the Tier 4 emissions using a DPF(Diesel Particulate Filter)

The Big Boys in farm equipment need to wake up. TYM now has a 150hp and are working on a 200hp. Kubota has the new M7 series hitting the US shores any day now with 130-170hp. The new Kubota M7 is one nice looking tractor, reminds me of a Fendt.
https://www.kubota.com/news/KubotaNews.aspx?pid=News-10132014

http://www.farmersguardian.com/home...st-ever-tractor-courtesy-of-tym/60230.article

My problem with Branson, TYM, Mahindra, LS and some of the others coming from India and Korea is that around here the dealers seem to pop up and then disappear in a few years. I'm not saying there's anything wrong any of these but I would have to think about parts availability. The one Korean tractor builder that seems to come in and hang on is Kioti, we have one dealer nearby that has been there for nearly 30 years.


----------



## EMB5530

I've had a 5530 since 2011 and had no major problems. I did have to adjust the timing as it had a small shudder when going from a low to high rpm under load.
Its been run through the paces around my place and loaded up on a trailer to go skid and load up trees for fire wood and fence building. I have built a sub soil/ ripper attachment to loosen up soil and rip osage orange roots out for removal. Ive also made a 50 foot long home-made dredge that I back down into ponds to clean them out w/o removing the dam.
I'd say i have very thoroughly tested the clutch, drive train loader and 3 point. My only complaint is a small drip on my loader valve. But its an easy fix I haven't gotten to yet.  

Do your research before you buy as not all Mahindras are made in the same place and there are definitely better and worse models IMO.


----------



## blades

Buy the dealer, not the tractor.


----------



## johnpma

blades said:


> Buy the dealer, not the tractor.


 That's my problem exactly.....I have a Kubota dealer 6 miles down the road where the Mahindra dealer is 40 miles away


----------



## KodiakII

I understand the Mahindras are mechanical and run sans computer.  Some might look at this as a step backwards, but to me it would be a good selling point.


----------



## whatsgnu

I'll add a plug for Kioti but, as someone has said the dealer might just be more important.


----------



## EMB5530

KodiakII said:


> I understand the Mahindras are mechanical and run sans computer.  Some might look at this as a step backwards, but to me it would be a good selling point.



They have also spent a good amount of money in research to pass new emissions standards without the use of urea. I look at that as an added + also.


----------



## Kevin*

Mahindra is the number 1 selling tractor in the world since 2010, they make good stuff as do others. How often do you go to the dealer? if you take it there for service then that would be a big deal. if you service on site then I wouldn't worry. Consider also trade in value if you will be doing that.


----------



## Midway43

I have a Kubota bx.  I only use it around the house.  I plan to keep it basically forever.  My biggest concern was getting parts 20 years from now.  I felt more confident that Kubota had more used parts on eBay than mahindra.  The Kubota was cheaper as well.


----------



## 711mhw

Grateful11 said:


> My problem with Branson, TYM, Mahindra, LS and some of the others coming from India and Korea is that around here the dealers seem to pop up and then disappear in a few years.



This is or should be a major factor in your decision. A valuable tractor could be "down" for……. a long time for a simple $10 part if your dealer is now selling used cars and the next one is 3 hours away.


----------



## Flamestead

We did a lot of shopping. Then on the day of the purchase we went from dealer to dealer (including Mahindra) and sat on tractors, comparing them one last time. My wife picked the Kubota, hands down, largely for ergonomics from her perspective. Today the Mahindra dealer is out of business, JD took the dealership away from one of the oldest dealers they had in these parts, and the New Holland dealer is gone. But I still have 2 Kubota dealers, and about 8 years in, we continue to be very happy with the tractor.

Also agree strongly with picking the dealer as noted above. We picked the further one, with a history of supporting farmers, and it has paid off.


----------



## Jon_E

I posted on another forum about my extensive shopping for a new 35-ish HP tractor, but the biggest consideration for me was how I fit the tractor, and how the ergonomics worked for me.  I have almost every major tractor manufacturer represented within 90 minutes drive of my house.  I "test-drove" Kubota, John Deere, Kioti, Branson, New Holland, Mahindra, Massey Ferguson and TYM.  Also looked at Yanmar, Case and McCormick but their specs did not work.  Could not find an LS dealer nearby.

Ultimately found out that, even though I really wanted to like the Mahindra (and the price was right), the fit and finish was not up to par with anyone else's machines.  They just felt cheap.  It also seemed weak for the rated specification.  The New Holland was crude and underpowered.  The John Deere was a beautiful machine but outrageously overpriced (but the best "feel" and ergonomics for me).  I could not get used to the "heel-toe" hydrostatic pedals on the Kubota or Kioti, although both tractors were very well built and powerful.  Did not like the design of the Massey just at a first glance - in a hard rain or snow, the fuse box is wide open and also likely to get damaged by an errant kick.

In the end it was a tossup between the TYM and Branson, and I ultimately decided to go with the TYM even though the dealer was 50 miles away vs 20 miles for the Branson.  As it turns out, I found a used TYM in a private sale, the exact same model with 150 hours on it, and bought that instead.  Fixed a minor fuel problem, changed the oil and it's been flawless.  The tractor is a beast and it's been extremely reliable so far this winter.  Only thing that is a bummer is the Mitsubishi 4-cylinder diesel does not sip fuel like my old JD 4100 - it gulps it down.  Have used approx. 1 gallon per hour of running time.  I don't know if that's good or bad but it's certainly a lot more than my old machine.

If I had gone strictly by the reputation and longevity of the dealer, I would probably own a Kubota.  The ergonomics and price were more important.


----------



## 711mhw

I think I read that TYM make's NH's smaller tractors. This is not uncommon. Years ago I bought a Yanmar (336D) instead of the same tractor with Green paint (1050). Yanmar didn't let Deere have the slieved motor or the powershift trans. It also helped that my neighbor was the Yanmar dealer


----------



## duramaxman05

The new new holland boomer series tractors are made by ls. I guess that goes for the small case ih too.


----------



## Jon_E

711mhw said:


> I think I read that TYM make's NH's smaller tractors. This is not uncommon.



I had one dealer tell me that the larger Mahindras were made by TYM, and I also noticed that some of the McCormick tractors (40 hp+) were Kioti DK-series in disguise.  I'm sure there are a few more contract manufacturers out there for tractors.  I know the auto industry does it all the time.


----------



## EMB5530

Jon_E said:


> I had one dealer tell me that the larger Mahindras were made by TYM, and I also noticed that some of the McCormick tractors (40 hp+) were Kioti DK-series in disguise.  I'm sure there are a few more contract manufacturers out there for tractors.  I know the auto industry does it all the time.



You are spot on there, as far as contract manufacturing. There is not a lot of difference between any tractor besides how it fits the end user.
Rules to the game.
 #1 Find a tractor you are happy w/ #2 Find a dealer you are happy w/  #3 Let loose of a good amount of money #4 Enjoy new toy


----------



## johnpma

Was at Cabela's purchasing some ammo for spring turkey season and noticed they carry a line of tractors now


----------



## Jon_E

johnpma said:


> Was at Cabela's purchasing some ammo for spring turkey season and noticed they carry a line of tractors now



Cabela's tractors are also made by TYM.  The major difference is the paint (obviously) and the tires (Cabela's uses Titan R4 tires; TYM outfits their OEM machines with BKT tires in a rather unusual size).  Also, Cabela's uses Woods loaders while TYM uses their own brand. 

I would have seriously considered buying a tractor from Cabela's if there were one nearby.


----------



## johnpma

prices are attractive, and competitive at Cabela's however service would be my concern.......


----------



## Bret Chase

Jon_E said:


> Only thing that is a bummer is the Mitsubishi 4-cylinder diesel does not sip fuel like my old JD 4100 - it gulps it down.  Have used approx. 1 gallon per hour of running time.  I don't know if that's good or bad but it's certainly a lot more than my old machine.



1 gal/hr? holy shyte....  the late 80's JD1050 (3 cyl turbo yanmar engine) I used to have used almost 2 1/2 gals per hour at rated shaft HP (~33hp, iirc). which I thought was pretty good compared to the 5+ gal/hr Farmalls we used to run.

or... are you talking about just running around doing "tractory" stuff... then yes a gal/hr seems excessive for a 35hp class machine.

The JD I had would absolutely sip fuel... until the brush hog, or rototiller was hooked up.


----------



## Bret Chase

711mhw said:


> I think I read that TYM make's NH's smaller tractors. This is not uncommon. Years ago I bought a Yanmar (336D) instead of the same tractor with Green paint (1050). Yanmar didn't let Deere have the slieved motor or the powershift trans. It also helped that my neighbor was the Yanmar dealer



I had an '89 1050 4wd with loader.... that thing was absolutely begging for either a full hydro trans or at least a shuttle.  The loader wouldn't dig worth a turd unless you had at least 2 tires starting to spin.


----------



## Jon_E

Bret Chase said:


> 1 gal/hr? holy shyte....  the late 80's JD1050 (3 cyl turbo yanmar engine) I used to have used almost 2 1/2 gals per hour at rated shaft HP (~33hp, iirc). which I thought was pretty good compared to the 5+ gal/hr Farmalls we used to run.
> 
> or... are you talking about just running around doing "tractory" stuff... then yes a gal/hr seems excessive for a 35hp class machine.
> 
> The JD I had would absolutely sip fuel... until the brush hog, or rototiller was hooked up.



My "tractor" stuff consists of plowing a lot of snow so far this winter, and doing a fair amount of shuttling firewood back and forth in the bucket.  My tractor was bought for logging/firewood/material handling, and it will be rare that I run any PTO attachments other than a future logging winch.  I've put 25 gallons of diesel/kero mix into the machine since I bought it, it's got about 3/4 tank right now and it came with 1/4 tank, and I've put 27 hours on the machine.  So, roughly 1 gallon per hour, and that includes bare minimum idle time and warmup.

My old JD4100 would go all winter on 10 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Bocephous

Having a dealer I felt I could trust, and was local, was the most important part (along with price) of the tractor buying decision I made 3 years ago.  I went with LS, an R4047, same as a Boomer 50 except for the loader.  I've only got about 200 or so hours on it but it has been reliable.  

Pro's: Reliable, simple, strong loader, fuel efficient, does what I need it to.
Con's:  Narrow-set rear wheels, weak 3 pt hitch lower arms.


----------



## Grateful11

Everyone here has decided they don't want to get rid of the Kubota L3940 so it looks like they are going to tack on another tractor. I've been searching high and low for several days for Kubota MX4700 and MX5100's. There's not many left east of the Mississippi but I have located about 12 at various places. The 4700 and 5100 are only interim Tier 4 with an EGR and no DPF. The newer MX4800, MX5200 and MX5800 have Common Rail injection and a DPF not sure if it also has an EGR or not but some have said it does.


----------



## duramaxman05

Do the new ones have def? I talked to a volvo equipment rep yesterday and he says equipment under 75hp is not required to have def. I wasnt sure if tractors are the same way


----------



## Grateful11

I was told by one of the largest Kubota dealers in NC last week that DEF is coming to the 80hp and up 4th qtr. of this year and the rest like the new Grand L60 series within 2 years. He didn't say where the cutoff point would be as far as HP. He said it will add 15-20% to the cost of the tractors. He said the Tier 4 emissions were starting to affect their sales. The DPF added about $3K to all of them and now DEF is coming.


----------



## duramaxman05

Thats just crazy. More cost and more of a pain in the a$$.


----------



## Grateful11

Bocephous said:


> Having a dealer I felt I could trust, and was local, was the most important part (along with price) of the tractor buying decision I made 3 years ago.  I went with LS, an R4047, same as a Boomer 50 except for the loader.  I've only got about 200 or so hours on it but it has been reliable.
> 
> Pro's: Reliable, simple, strong loader, fuel efficient, does what I need it to.
> Con's:  Narrow-set rear wheels, weak 3 pt hitch lower arms.



Bocephous we went to a CaseIH dealer today and noticed they had a CaseIH 50C, marked right on the rear of the tractor made by LS in Korea. The tractor didn't look anything like yours. Yours appears much beefier and the your loader puts the one on the 50C to shame. The loader it had looked like something that should be on a 25-30hp tractor. There's so few LS dealers around here. You have a very nice looking rig there.


----------



## 711mhw

duramaxman05 said:


> Thats just crazy. More cost and more of a pain in the a$$.



Yeah, and more parts & systems to go bad. So much for the simplicty of a compression ignition (diesel) engine's simplicity & dependability! With all of these wonderful _regulations_ that none of us or our elected representitive's had a chance to vote on!


----------



## Grateful11

duramaxman05 said:


> Thats just crazy. More cost and more of a pain in the a$$.



He said between the Emissions and the new NC Farm Tax revision, that has been put in place since our new Gov. took office, it may put some independent dealers out of business. Sales tax on tractors don't top out like they do on road vehicles. If you don't have a Farm Tax ID you pay 7-8% on top of $40-60K and you're talking some serious money, enough that he's already had a couple customers that trade every year or so to back out.


----------



## 711mhw

Grateful11 said:


> If you do have a Farm Tax ID you pay 7-8% on top of $40-60K



They're penalizing farmers?
 I used to be able to get out of state sales tax for farm use. Not so sure as I'm not farming now.


----------



## duramaxman05

No wander why the used equipment market went through the roof. But i guess thats the same as used vehicles.


----------



## Bocephous

Grateful11 said:


> Bocephous we went to a CaseIH dealer today and noticed they had a CaseIH 50C, marked right on the rear of the tractor made by LS in Korea. The tractor didn't look anything like yours. Yours appears much beefier and the your loader puts the one on the 50C to shame. The loader it had looked like something that should be on a 25-30hp tractor. There's so few LS dealers around here. You have a very nice looking rig there.




Thank you for the kind words.  Kind of surprising there aren't more LS dealers in N.C.; that is one of their U.S. headquarters locations.


----------



## Grateful11

711mhw said:


> They're penalizing farmers?
> I used to be able to get out of state sales tax for farm use. Not so sure as I'm not farming now.



That should have said If you don't have a Farm Tax ID. The new revision is something like you have show $10K in income per year to qualify for a Farm Tax ID.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

I'd figure with a post like this we would see more pics.... Show us what you got.....


----------



## jlightning

A pic of my father-in-laws David Brown 50hp tractor lifting some oak rounds.  An oldie but a goodie, its been working hard for 30+ years on his farm.  He has been talking about purchasing a newer 50-60 hp 4×4 tractor to replace the Brown but the PA dutch in him just won't let him do it.


----------



## Jags

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I'd figure with a post like this we would see more pics.... Show us what you got.....






Just a 10,000 pound backhoe with a break out force for the loader of 6200 pounds.


----------



## rubicon79

We are on our 2nd Mahindra and have been happy with them.  Our dealer is a little of a drive but the closest tractor dealer of any kind is an hour away.  I would buy it again.


----------



## 711mhw

This was earlier this winter. Snow's too deep now.


----------



## SidecarFlip

blades said:


> Buy the dealer, not the tractor.


 
+10

I'd buy a Kubby simply because they have a US manufacturing prescence plus I have 2 dealers close by.  I'm not at all fond of a tractor builr in India in the first place....or China.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Jon_E said:


> Cabela's tractors are also made by TYM.  The major difference is the paint (obviously) and the tires (Cabela's uses Titan R4 tires; TYM outfits their OEM machines with BKT tires in a rather unusual size).  Also, Cabela's uses Woods loaders while TYM uses their own brand.
> 
> I would have seriously considered buying a tractor from Cabela's if there were one nearby.


 
Service would be non-existent.  The clowns at Cabelas can't even mount a scope correctly do you really think they could actually perform service on a tractor....  I think not.

I'm one mile from a store and I'd never give Cabelas a thought for anything with an internal combustion engine, generator, outboard motor. quad or tractor.


----------



## blades

Don't look out your back window but there tractor and auto dealers that are on par with your estimation of Cabela's abilities.  Not defending them or any others out there.   Oh,  I have a Case 1230.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I realize that.  I farm with ag sized Kubota's  I don't have play tractors or a glorified lawn mower dealer either.

I would think (maybe wrongly) that Cabelas subs the service work to at least a marginally competent shop.  I wouldn't let the high school kids at Cabelas check the air pressure in my tires...............

I pass by the 'Cabelas' branded units when we go to the store (my wife likes the fudge...).  They look kind of corny in my view with 'Cabelas' on the hood and done up in, of all things, camo.

Glorified lawn mowers for the suburban 'one up on my neighbor' crowd.


----------



## SidecarFlip

When I bought my new NH round bailer this last summer, I was looking at the NH tractors at the dealership and all had blue DEF caps.  The drummer wnated me to demo one, I passed.  When I throttle a diesel tractor, I want to see some smoke, not smell stinky water vapor....lol

BTW, if it has DEF, it also has EGR and a DPF cannister and when that cannister becomes full of regenerated soot, it has to be changed out with a reman cannister and they ain't cheap.

Thank the tree huggers, they appreciate it along with Al Gore.

Far as I can tell, the ONLY thing DEF is good for is spraying on hay for fertilizer.....  Works on garden tomatoes too.

Grateful....  When it warms up a bit and I'm back running hay, I'll see you on the HT forum.....


----------



## 711mhw

It's Urea (basically) right?
I'm keepin my old (pre emissions) oil burners thank you. They've managed to do to diesels what they did to gas engines in vehicles in the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## SidecarFlip

711mhw said:


> It's Urea (basically) right?
> I'm keepin my old (pre emissions) oil burners thank you. They've managed to do to diesels what they did to gas engines in vehicles in the late 70's early 80's.


 
Sure is.  32% urea in dionized water.  Nothing else.  I use a large 3 point wet boom sprayer (300 gallon) so I toss in a couple 2.5 gallon jugs of DEF, top off with water and evening spray hayfields.  Cat piss in a jug....lol

The problem with urea is, it freezes solid at 30 degrees (f) in 32& concentration so in a diesel engine thats operating in freezing temperatures, it must be purged from the injection lines leading to the catalytic vessel or it will expand and rupture the lines and it has to be artificially heated (via engine coolant) in freezing weather to flow at all.  There are other issues as well. one of the most troublesome is the fact that 32% urea has a heavy concentration of dissolved solids so the injector nozzle clogs with solids, the engine derates and the system must be taken apart and cleaned.

Thats just part of it.  Go to the other end and you have DPF and EGR.  The EGR puts unburned oil vapor and exhaust gasses back into the engine, all well and good except the unburned exhaust gases are reintroduced into the intake rummer at high temperatures and it cokes the intake runner and intake valves with crystaline carbon and that eventually destroys the valve stems and the intake valves, plus the intake runner and then there is the DPF cannister which has to be changed out (maintenance item) because it becomes full of soot (the smoke you used to see is now in the cannister) and it had to be cleaned in a special machine and the contents (burned soot) is considered hazardous waste and has to be landfilled at a secure waste facility.  Of course the reman cannister ain't cheap.

Finally, the engines run abnormally hot because of the catalytic action of the emissions hardware, get lousy fuel mileage because the fuel has to be injected not only into the engine for power, but into the DPF to burn off the soot.

All in all, coupled with lowest bidder electronic controls for the whole shbang, it's a disaster, no matter what your dealer tells you.  They want to see you a tractor.  I'm giving the straight story because I work at a heavy truck dealership and I see all the carnage and truck or tractor or combine or pickup truck, if it's tier 4 final, they all share the same technology and the same issues.

IOW, keep your pre tier 4 engines.


----------



## 711mhw

Yeah, I've noticed that "glider" trucks are becoming real popular!


----------



## SidecarFlip

Thats coming to an end too.  Our all encompassing government is about to change the rules of engagement to, if you purchase a glider and repower, the repower must neet Tier 4 final manfates or you can't title it, which equates to, you had better keep the engine in the original frame rails and put a new house on it, thats about it.

I know of 2 outfits that are buying older, clapped out trucks with Cat NZ 3406's and pulling the engines and trannies and junking the cabs and another buying old rusted out 7.3 Ford diesels and pulling them.  It may not impact the pickup truck market but it will the 6-7&8 market.


----------



## Grateful11

Well a friend and I drove half way across the state to pick up an MX5100 that my son purchased. The dealer wanted $450 to deliver it, my wife the farm manager and boss talked him down to $350 but our good friend said nah he'd haul it, he spent about $80 in diesel and we paid him $200 total to haul it, he was fine with that. I think he wanted to haul it anyway, it was too darn cold that day to anything else anyway. Anyway we've already picked up another hay spear and a 60" bucket grapple for it.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Is that an Interm Tier 4 of a Final Tier 4, IOW, does it have an egr/dpf or nothing?  Of course nothing is better.


----------



## Grateful11

SidecarFlip said:


> Is that an Interm Tier 4 of a Final Tier 4, IOW, does it have an egr/dpf or nothing?  Of course nothing is better.



It has an EGR only, interim Tier 4. Took me about 2-3 days to run one down for him that wasn't 500 miles away.


----------



## SidecarFlip

At least it's only EGR.  Problem is the carbon will wind up in the intake runner and around the intake valve stems, sometimes that causes issues.  Seen that happen on Detroit 60's with EGR.  Certainly better that cannister DPF and EGR.  The cannister has a definite lifespan and when it's time, it's not cheap.


----------



## Grateful11

Is there anything kind of additive that can be put in the diesel fuel that will help cut down on the build up or once the warranty is out can it be bypassed?


----------



## SidecarFlip

Not that I know of.  The EGR is mechanical and electronic so it cannot be removed without serious modifications, at least on 6,7&8 diesels and I would presume yours too.

Getting to be hay time.......


----------



## SidecarFlip

SidecarFlip said:


> Not that I know of.  The EGR is mechanical and electronic so it cannot be removed without serious modifications, at least on 6,7&8 diesels and I would presume yours too.
> 
> Getting to be hay time.......


 
Take solace in the fact that it's pre DEF.  Thats a whole other can of worms.


----------



## EMB5530

SidecarFlip said:


> Not that I know of.  The EGR is mechanical and electronic so it cannot be removed without serious modifications, at least on 6,7&8 diesels and I would presume yours too.
> 
> Getting to be hay time.......



So is blocking the port on the EGR from the exhaust like was done on a lot of ol' fords out of the question?

Remember the nickel trick


----------



## SidecarFlip

EMB5530 said:


> So is blocking the port on the EGR from the exhaust like was done on a lot of ol' fords out of the question?
> 
> Remember the nickel trick


 
That won't work because back then it was purely mechanical with no on board monitoring, now days, monitoring is electronic so any detrimental changes to the egr flow will cause the engine to derate and throw an error code.  There are a couple sensors in the intake runner that monitor intake termperature, pressure and oxygen level, all tied into the main ecm.

I did the nickle trick on a couple Ford's I had.  Worked well, less 'runnung on'.

Every system has it's drawbacks, with DEF behind EGR/DPF being the most complex and the most failure prone.  It's not really the mechanics of the system (other than the DEF injection nozzle becoming plugged with salts in solution), but the lowest bidder electronics failing.  95% at least of the failures I see are all electronics related, not mechanical.

You can make them run real clean but the efficiency goes out the window and so does the long term reliability.  If I was to buy a new tractor today, I'd buy a gasoline engined tractor.


----------



## m7060

JMO..... Looked at Case, JD, New Holland, Mahindra, Massey and Kubota.  Purchased  a Kubota M7060 w/Cab.  Case, New Holland & JD were over priced.  Didn't like the ergonomics & appearance of the Massey.  Ruled out Mahindra (even though it had a great price) due to unacceptable resonance in cab when operated at 1500+ rpm with AC on.  Like being in a 55 gal drum with a cement vibrator tied to it.  Ask the dealer if they all had that issue.... he said yes.  I thanked him for his time, left the lot and bought a Kubota which I felt was the best bang for the buck with reasonable cab sound level & comfort.


----------



## 711mhw

I think in the long run, the Kub was a good choice. I just "freshened up" my 30+ year old F-2000 front cut mower, 2-3 days for parts on a 30 year old machine says something. Enjoy your 7060, that's a nice tractor, I would have gotten one but the dealer made me a heck of a deal on my M9540 that I could not refuse.


----------

